# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] PlayStation 3 PS3 (CECHC04) FAT 60GB

## moutoulos

Παίζει παιχνίδια PlayStation 1&2&3. Δίνεται με δυο (2) γνήσια χειριστήρια Sony SISAXIS τα οποία είναι καινούργια 
μιας και όλη η κονσόλα δεν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί πάνω από διψήφιο νούμερο ... συνολικών ωρών. Το Blu-Ray Drive
είναι σχεδόν αδούλευτο, μιας και όλα τα παιχνίδια αγοράστηκαν "ηλεκτρονικά" μέσω του PlayStation Store.

Τέσσερις (4) συνολικά USB.   Αγοράστηκε από εμένα το 2009 στην τιμή των 580€. Άριστη εμφανισιακά, και πλήρως 
λειτουργική.

PS3 CECHC04 Fat (1).jpg

 Manual
 Περισσότερες Φωτό

Τιμή : 120€

----------

